# Pressemeldung: Deutsche und polnische Seenotretter im Einsatz



## Anglerboard-Team (20. August 2007)

Pressemeldung DGzRS

*Deutsche und polnische Seenotretter im Einsatz: 
Segler in der Ostsee gerettet​*
Ein mustergültiges Beispiel internationaler Zusammenarbeit haben in der Nacht vom Mittwoch auf den Donnerstag der polnische Seenotrettungsdienst (Polskie Ratownictwo Okrętowe) und die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS), Bremen, praktiziert. Ein deutscher Segler, der im Ostseerevier vor Misdroy, 35 Kilometer nordöstlich Swinoujscie, außenbords gestürzt war, wurde heute früh um 01.35 Uhr von polnischen Seenotrettern aus der 19 Grad kalten Ostsee geborgen. Zum Überleben hat mit Sicherheit auch beigetragen, dass er eine ohnmachtsichere Rettungsweste trug, nachdem er vom Mastbaum bei einem Wendemanöver am Kopf getroffen worden war. Diese Rettungswesten bringen einen Schiffbrüchigen automatisch in die Rückenlage und halten den Kopf über der Wasseroberfläche.

Kurz vor Mitternacht erreichte die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN ein Anruf der Polizeistation Anklam (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern). Eine Angehörige hatte gemeldet, ihr Bekannter Stefan R. (42) hätte sie von Bord der 10-m-Segelyacht „Marianne“ per Mobiltelefon angerufen. Der Skipper Marko W. (35) sei außenbords gestürzt und in kürzester Zeit in die offene Ostsee vertrieben.

Die Frau informierte umgehend die Polizei in Anklam, die den Alarm an die SEENOTLEITUNG  BREMEN weiterleitete. 
Auf Grund der seit Jahrzehnten erprobten Zusammenarbeit mit dem polnischen Seenotrettungsdienst gelang es, in kurzer Zeit einen polnischen Seenotkreuzer und einen Hubschrauber in das Suchgebiet zu entsenden.

Um 01.35 Uhr meldete MRCC Swinoujscie den Bremer Seenotrettern, dass der Vermisste geborgen sei und an Bord des Seenotkreuzers „R28“ versorgt würde. Sein mitreisender Segelfreund war zuvor aufgenommen worden. Das Segelboot wurde eingeschleppt.


----------

